# en el monitor solo veo una linea horizontal



## isettateam (Ago 20, 2007)

que tal gente como estan? necesito me tiren ideas sobre que puede ser, en mi monitor de repente se ve una linea horizontal en el centro de la pantalla que se ve cambia de colores segun la imagen que deberia estar mostrando, estuve buscando aqui en el foro si ya estaba planteado el problema pero no lo encontre. Espero me tieren algunas ideas. Muchas gracias...


Carlos


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola, lo mas probable es que haya fallado el IC del vertical, suele ser de unos 15 o 20 pines montado en un disipador de aluminio. Como no tienes más información (como marca y modelo de tu monitor) no puedo hacer nada más...

Saludos...


----------



## isettateam (Ago 21, 2007)

skynetronics dijo:
			
		

> Hola, lo mas probable es que haya fallado el IC del vertical, suele ser de unos 15 o 20 pines montado en un disipador de aluminio. Como no tienes más información (como marca y modelo de tu monitor) no puedo hacer nada más...
> 
> Saludos...



Ouch! tenes razon, pido disculpas, soy un bolú, el moni es un viewsonic E50, te referis al que va instalado "cerca" del horizontal? este tiene 7 patas y es un TDA3308, encima un amigo le paso lo mismo con un VGA de fosforo blanco, que no tiene ni marca ni modelo ja ja, mejor perderlo que encontrarlo. Muchas gracias. 

Saludos


----------

